
Epic Games CEO: AR glasses will “eventually replace smartphones” - sciurus
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/03/epic-games-ceo-ar-glasses-will-eventually-replace-smartphones/
======
starchild_3001
Any rigorous or semi-rigorous analysis to suggest AR glasses will hit 1b users
by 2025?

Hint: Such analyses are usually done by looking at the adoption curves of
similar technologies. E.g. smartphone, mobile phone, laptops, desktop
computers etc.

